# Swallow creek hog quota



## Coon Dog (Nov 16, 2015)

Anyone on here get drawed for January hog dog hunt


----------



## Coon Dog (Dec 14, 2015)

*Anyone*

If anyone got drawed and don't have dogs let me no I got a good pack . I use bay dogs silent on track and walk in Bulldogs . Or if anyone got drawed and and has dogs and needs a fresh pack after you hunted yours down let me no would love to join you 706-969-0813 Stephen davenport


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 24, 2015)

Man that's rough country to be chasin dogs around in.


----------



## bucktail (Jan 11, 2016)

Anyone know how that hunt went? I've deer hunted up there a couple times a few years ago, saw some hog seen too, but man that is some rough land. I'm still tired of going up and down those hills.


----------



## Coon Dog (Sep 15, 2016)

Try for this year anyone get drawed I didn't this year


----------

